# Fake Eheim Cannisters???



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I was thinking about getting the cannister filters that look like the eheim filters. Have any of you had any experience with them. Are they any good? Any bad experiences ???


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I got 2 of them, and they work good, just ordered two more....


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

What's the main defference between this and the Eheims performance wise. Is there a big difference in quality between the two??


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I have 2 of them as well- Me and mashunter wrote a small review on them in this thread.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i got 2 atmans and they are very good.
dixon


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you talking bout the ones on ebay? I just ordered one. Heres a link, is this the same one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Canister-Filter-uses-E...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The main difference (from what I've read) is that the Ehiem actually circulates/cycles the water over the media more than once. I could be wrong but one bit of Ehiem "press" made the claim....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

that ebay link is not the ones I have used, I used the odeyssa cfs 4, rated at 320 gph, or 1200 lph....


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Where can I find Mashunter 18's review??


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

kamekazi said:


> Where can I find Mashunter 18's review??
> [snapback]1184548[/snapback]​


Here is the thread deez started, it just so happend we ordered the same filters from the same place,same day...







so I added to deez's post

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=96669


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I got a fake Eheim on ebay today
i'm paying all of $32 + shipping for it.
Anybody else have one of these and would possibly like to comment on it?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

im gettin one just like it.. havent recieved it yet but from what i hear they are pretty good


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> im gettin one just like it.. havent recieved it yet but from what i hear they are pretty good
> [snapback]1193143[/snapback]​


i take it the quality is not quite as on the genuine Eheim though?


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

There so many of these knock-offs going around lately. They all seem to be coming from the same manufacturer. Odeyssa, Atman, Jebao, etc...I think they come from China.

The one I have is called Astro...all the parts aside from the actual cannister (tubes, intake/output pipes, media trays) look exactly the same.

I haven't had any problems with mine...I wonder if they're just as good as the real deal? If so it'd be awesome if they came out with a 2260 version or maybe the new pro III...that'd be sweet.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

The one I got has 3 media trays. Works nice and quiet. Has been running for about an hour, no problems yet. Really easy to set up apart of priming. The primer button didnt work as mention but priming wasnt too dificult. All I did was siphon into a bucket, shut off valve, attactched it again and turned the valve back on. Not too complicated. Setting it up is straight forward. Attatch the tubes and sh*t how you would like and then put em in tank. I have my out put going vertical because it wont fit horizontally between my emp 400s.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dipset.taliban said:


> The one I got has 3 media trays. Works nice and quiet. Has been running for about an hour, no problems yet. Really easy to set up apart of priming. The primer button didnt work as mention but priming wasnt too dificult. All I did was siphon into a bucket, shut off valve, attactched it again and turned the valve back on. Not too complicated. Setting it up is straight forward. Attatch the tubes and sh*t how you would like and then put em in tank. I have my out put going vertical because it wont fit horizontally between my emp 400s.
> [snapback]1198830[/snapback]​


I will have to try that. I just received my filter last night and tried priming it. 30 minutes with no luck.

Did you cut the tubes?

I didn't and I thought that might be a reason cause they sorta curl but nothing that would stop the flow of water.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Brian I tried to do one of mine without cutting the tubes, and it wouldnt prime, all the others filled right up when I trimmed out the "curl" from the tubes...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Hey Brian I tried to do one of mine without cutting the tubes, and it wouldnt prime, all the others filled right up when I trimmed out the "curl" from the tubes...
> [snapback]1201933[/snapback]​


Looks like I'll be hitting wal mart up soon for some scissors.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ugh still having problems with this one. Mine filled up with water but has not pumped any water out of it.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i manually primed mine... f*ck cutting the tubes. the primer button on mine seemed to be stuck anyway.

anyway maybe u have ur valve off??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Valve is turned on for both of them. It just won't pump water out. Which caused it to leak. I already notified the seller, just waiting on his response.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ur motors probably f'd


----------

